# Free Safety Class



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't know the story behind it but my local Rockler (Orange) is offering free safety classes. They've said that you must take the class if you are going to take any of the other Rockler classes.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

rrich said:


> I don't know the story behind it but my local Rockler (Orange) is offering free safety classes. They've said that you must take the class if you are going to take any of the other Rockler classes.


Do you know the schedule or did you pull it off the site?

Im in Costa Mesa.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

The schedule was in their mailer. Just call the store (714) - 282-1157.


----------

